# Cool Iris



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

So my Dad showed me this new application for web browsing called Cool Iris.

I LOVE IT.

especially for looking at pictures and videos of hedgies.

www.cooliris.com

free download, and it is basically a 3D internet browser.

If you download it lemme know what you think.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

From reading the title i thought u were gonna talk about how u just realized ur hedgie's iris was blue. lol. (if u don't know, that is normal for darker hedgies)


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

my dad had that, i used it for movie trailers


----------

